
Ask HN: Node or Python back end? - rachel-ftw
I&#x27;m starting a project and my team is debating what type of backend to use. The question is what kind of environment: python&#x2F;flask or node&#x2F;js?  It&#x27;s a CMS that will incorporate machine learning in the future. Front end is in React, postgres database.<p>Ultimately we’re seeking a decoupled and flexible architecture. This is one of the first technical projects I’m in a quasi-leader on and I want to make a well reasoned decision.<p>After research, ultimately either will work. We don’t anticipate scaling beyond 10k users for the first few years, so huge loads aren’t such a problem. Pros and cons as I see them:<p>NODE
- PRO: That’s what I know and can work faster in node. Getting a working product asap would provide a huge benefit at the beginning of the project. 
- PRO: I know senior folks who can contract in that environment, so I could get help from great engineers.
- CON: Node can be complicated. The environment will have to interact with machine learning which will most likely necessitate additional complexity.<p>PYTHON
- PRO: There&#x27;s a senior person on my team that know&#x27;s python better, though their primary role in the company isn&#x27;t as a developer. They&#x27;d be available to consult on engineering issues, but it would be difficult for them to lend their expertise in Node.
- PRO: Potentially easier integrations with machine learning.
- CON: I don’t know python, so there’s going to be additional ramp up time to a functional product. There might also be additional problems I don’t foresee because I don’t have experience here. I don’t mind learning a new language, it’ll just be slower&#x2F;wonkier at the beginning.<p>I’m maybe being a bit vague, but after research I&#x27;m landing somewhere in the middle and these are the thoughts I’m weighing. Do you have any insights that would tip the scales drastically? What would you do?
======
Can_Not
I think if you keep the web server and UI parts in nodejs + react and the ML
parts in python, you'll be high flying.

This might also be worth reading: [https://www.quora.com/Why-doesnt-anyone-
recommend-JavaScript...](https://www.quora.com/Why-doesnt-anyone-recommend-
JavaScript-Node-js-as-a-language-for-machine-learning-or-data-analysis)

~~~
rachel-ftw
Great link, thanks for sharing @Can_Not

